# Google Earth



## amit2005 (Nov 9, 2006)

I need some help regarding google earth..i tried there forum but invain...plzzz u tell me how it is so thst my friend house clearly visible..but mine just 50 km away is blurred or picuresi from far place....he's 1000ft ht.  and mine sview come 1000kms above


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

it all depends on the speed of ur internet connection
at the bottom it will be like this
straming 99%
u hav to wait for that 100 to come


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 9, 2006)

there is nothing u can do..it depends on what google thinks..
but u can assure that yr house to be visible in near future..
as google will update its database after sometime..


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

the picture u see in google earth r 3-4 yrs old


----------



## titun (Nov 9, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> the picture u see in google earth r 3-4 yrs old



I am afraid that you are wrong. Coz I could clearly see my neighour's car parked in front of their home in Google Earth( the home version), who have just moved here within 1 year. In fact, now I use Google Earth Pro and I don't see the car there. 

And according my city's fast changing landscape( structures) I can confidently say that Google Earth images are not older that 2/3 months.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2006)

titun said:
			
		

> I am afraid that you are wrong. Coz I could clearly see my neighour's car parked in front of their home in Google Earth( the home version), who have just moved here within 1 year. In fact, now I use Google Earth Pro and I don't see the car there.
> 
> And according my city's fast changing landscape( structures) I can confidently say that Google Earth images are not older that 2/3 months.


 
ya thats true google is making it service fast
n abt the question its all depend on the internet speed.........


----------



## blueshift (Nov 10, 2006)

Didn't understand what you meant amit2005?
Apart from speed, you need to move the view in either direction(in the view panel). Sometimes the areas freezes and don't show up correctly or is blurred.


----------



## amit2005 (Nov 10, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Didn't understand what you meant amit2005?
> Apart from speed, you need to move the view in either direction(in the view panel). Sometimes the areas freezes and don't show up correctly or is blurred.


well i've foucussed over my house..it's not clear...but when i focussed over my fren home it's clear...plus i use the pro version..what's wrong


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 10, 2006)

try wikimapia.org instead. IMO its much better than google earth and wat more u can mark ur home on the world map.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 10, 2006)

Have you tried to check your house in  *www.wikimapia.org


----------



## outlaw (Nov 10, 2006)

i wish they start some service that gives live satellite feeds

 "enemy of the state" kinda ground level live satellite feeds


----------



## blueshift (Nov 11, 2006)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> well i've foucussed over my house..it's not clear...but when i focussed over my fren home it's clear...plus i use the pro version..what's wrong



Thats what i am saying. You need to 'shake' your view upside down. Or try zoom in and zoom out. The pixels get stuck sometimes and doesn't update automatically. I too encountered this problem. 
Could you post screenshots?


----------



## [A]bu (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the google earth works only on cable internet if not then it shows only on picture.


----------

